
Google and Facebook Race to Solve the Ancient Game of Go with AI - jdp23
http://www.wired.com/2015/12/google-and-facebook-race-to-solve-the-ancient-game-of-go/
======
arcanus
Very interesting. Would be a truly great milestone in history to have an
algorithm that can beat humans at Go. Far more impressive than chess, IMO.

